# Toddler burps smelling of rotten eggs ??



## Lizi_17

Hiya 

Over the past week my little girl who's 2 next month has had bad smelly nappies but I just thought it was due to getting more teeth but today she's been burping and it smells really strong of rotten eggs shes had hiccups a few times and keeps trumping a lot her belly looks a bit bloated but I didn't know if she had just put a bit of weight on. Anyway I googled the burps smelling of eggs and a few people have said it could be infections in her liver and stomach or cysts so I'm a bit worried has anyone else's lo ever had this ?? Thanks xx


----------



## Emmy1987

When my dd gets this it is the signal to a sickness bug and I know to get my nappy wash done and dried sharpish and not wear my best clothes...

Good luck hope your LO is ok :hugs:


----------



## Lizi_17

Thanks a lot :) she's not really acting ill it's strange think you just always think the worst also read it could be an allergic reaction but she's had no rash or anything xx


----------



## alicecooper

haven't you ever had nasty eggy burps yourself?

I get them every now and then, as does DH, as do the kids. It's usually just down to what you've eaten and how it's digesting. I've never found it to be anything serious.

However, having said that, if she's had it for a week that's pretty long. You could get her checked out if you're concerned.


----------



## freedom08

My lo had this it was the beginning of a throat infection


----------

